# Room Request for Ka'anapali?



## chemteach (May 22, 2019)

I will be staying at Diamond Resorts KBC in a deluxe ocean view room. I'm looking for advice on which room to request.  Thanks for any suggestions!!


----------



## mjc775 (May 22, 2019)

I think we had a partial ocean view on a corner with a wraparound balcony. Very nice! So, request a corner room. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youppi (May 22, 2019)

chemteach said:


> I will be staying at Diamond Resorts KBC in a deluxe ocean view room. I'm looking for advice on which room to request.  Thanks for any suggestions!!



https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/kbc-room-maps.242431/#post-1892430


----------



## chemteach (May 22, 2019)

Thanks!!!


----------

